# Ridgid K6800?



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I've never seen one. Looks interesting, price doesnt look too bad either!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ridgid-Koll...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416f5df27d#shId


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a good looking machine which was discontinued 30 years or more ago. It was replaced by the K-750 and then the K-7500. A couple of years ago I tried to give away a NIB drum from a K-6800 and didn't have a single taker. I would pass.

Mark


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I wasnt even thinking about buying it, it just looked interesting. I have a bunch of Spartans I am more than happy with.


----------

